
Show HN: MercuryMS, a message receiver for Twilio MMS interfaces - jtcasper
https://github.com/jtcasper/mercuryms
======
jtcasper
Why bother writing a webserver when you can have systemd BE the webserver? I
use the SQLite database as a standin for something heavy like Kafka, because I
need to guarantee all messages are delivered and uploaded before I stop
attempting to upload them again. Currently have this running on a nanode
instance and a raspberry Pi 3 running a NextCloud container at home.

